# Cycling Jacket for a Clydesdale



## Bob_Element50 (Jun 16, 2006)

Anyone know of a manufacturer that makes jackets for people who don't consider a 46" chest measurement 2XL? Seems the bike clothing manufacturers don't size jackets for me. I'm 6' 3", 225lbs, 36"waist, and 49" chest. 

I've looked at Pearl Izumi, Giordano, Louis Garneau, Nashbar, Performance Bike, etc. with no luck. Seems like I will have to get a soft shell from Columbia. Only problem is they don't make a Hi Viz reflective color.


----------



## ax0n (Nov 11, 2006)

You could do what I do... wear a normal jacket then go buy a $9 hi-viz reflective vest from Home Depot.



















The cameraphone doesn't show off the retina-searing goodness. And that's not a flash in the first pic, it's the weak-ass LED light on my cameraphone for taking illuminated close-ups. It's every bit as annoying as some of the most nuclear chartreuse windbreakers at my LBS, but with better reflective material, and more of it, to boot.

I've been commuting with this thing on (and some reflective tape, blinkies, etc on my bikes) and I'm ALWAYS seen. People usually change lanes for me now.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

I have a blinding yellow windbreaker by Pearl Izumi that fits me, and I'm bigger than you are.


----------



## Bob_Element50 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Thanks for the replies*

AxOn: I'm going to head to Home Depot this week. The vest will get me through until I solve the jacket problem. It won't be windproof but they'll surely see me coming. I can't believe how bright the reflective trim is. :thumbsup:

Schnee: What size in the Pearl Izumi did you get? Is there room for layering underneath? Do you remember what style the jacket is? I was hoping to get something windproof but made of a stretch material. Seems like all my LBS's carry is bikes. They offer to order clothing, but heck I could do that. Problem is that I can rarely buy off the rack and would like to try on the garmits to see what fits best.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

http://www.rei.com/online/store/Pro...3566.jpg&view=large&vcat=REI_SSHP_CYCLING_TOC

I am close to your size and wear this in an XL. It's comfortable but not for real cold rides.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Bob, I'm going through this same hassle now.. I just received a Gore Windstopper XXL, and it fits like a sausage wrapper, fricken bummer!! 

Try Performance in house brand, I have an old XL jacket of theirs, and it fits, they offer xxl in some models.


----------



## Bob_Element50 (Jun 16, 2006)

*I agree.*

It's looking more and more like a Columbia jacket with a home depot vest. I wish the cycling manufacturers would align their sizing charts with reality. Honestly, I understand that cyclists (but not me) enjoy Aero fits, but I prefer a less constricting fit.


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

i got this:








((*that's not me. i'm much better looking...and my jacket is 'intense red'.))

columbia jacket at amazon for $30 shipped. i'm looking for some reflective tape to apply to it right now. the jacket is great. i'm 6'1" and 255 currently (still losing weight!) and the xl fits me great. it's vented and has lots of pockets....but no insulation at all. just a rain/wind shell with a hood. love it.


----------



## scottyperkins (Oct 29, 2006)

I wear this and it's worked well for me. I'm 275 and I have a 50" chest. I'm looking to get one of these before too much longer. I tried it on at the store and while it was a little snug it worked fine and is more visible than the Fox.

In general, when all else fails I tend to look in the "outdoor fitness" sections and less in the "cycling" sections for bigger gear that will hold up. I'm a big fan of REI. They seem to get that we clydes are out there and need stuff to wear.

Good luck!


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

*Bellwether*



Bob_Element50 said:


> Anyone know of a manufacturer that makes jackets for people who don't consider a 46" chest measurement 2XL? Seems the bike clothing manufacturers don't size jackets for me. I'm 6' 3", 225lbs, 36"waist, and 49" chest.
> 
> I've looked at Pearl Izumi, Giordano, Louis Garneau, Nashbar, Performance Bike, etc. with no luck. Seems like I will have to get a soft shell from Columbia. Only problem is they don't make a Hi Viz reflective color.


Look at Bellwether--I just bought one of their jackets from performance and it fits great. It is an XXL, but what matters is IT FITS. Sleeves are not too baggy, sleeves are long enough, not too tight in the chest.

46--48" in chest should equate to an XL jacket, but it seems that clothing sizes have been getting smaller so mfg.s can save $$$ on material.

There is always Marmot--they make some great stuff, alsmost guranteed to fit.


----------



## jeremyp111 (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm 5'10" 220 with a 36 waist and 48 chest. I like a slightly loose fitting jacket so I ended up buying a Fox Stormvent from Greenfishsports.com. I absolutely love it. I use it on cool days and even when it's really cold (20's) with a medium weight tech shirt underneath. Fox's sizing is right on too.

My wife liked the Fox so much that I had to buy one for her too.

http://www.greenfishsports.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1001


----------



## Dogbait (Dec 3, 2006)

My measured coat size is 52. I have this rain jacket (XXXL) in hi-viz yellow from Nashbar and it fits well. I also have two of the vests in the same model (crossroads). They are quite waterproof and windproof but don't breathe so I wear two wicking layers under them.

Crossroads Jacket

Dogbait


----------



## Bob_Element50 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Thanks for all the Great advice!*

Due to the great responses to my post, it's becoming apparent to me that many cyclists have trouble with the current sizing of cycling specific apparel. hope the manufacturers somehow get wind of this problem and perhaps add a Clydes Line of clothing for cyclists that are larger than the norm. I appreciate all the feedback. Thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

Not just for Clydes but lets get realistic sizing. Not all cyclists are little skinny guys.


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

Try Boure Cycling wear 
www.boure.com 
I have a 56 inch chest, and 36 inch arm lengths, and have their jacket, as well as shorts, as well as ... They do offer up to 4x as well as custom, owned by Ned O, out of Durango CO. Check out "Wades World" Wade may have some "specials" laying around.

Their gear is top shelf.


----------



## painter (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm 6'4", 220lbs, 47" chest and long arms and wearing an XL Race Face Shuttle jacket. It's a good fit, and there's still room for upper body armour - chest and arm pads - underneath. If I wasn't wearing armour, I'd check out the either the Aquanot or the Shore.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Bob_Element50 said:


> Schnee: What size in the Pearl Izumi did you get? Is there room for layering underneath? Do you remember what style the jacket is? I was hoping to get something windproof but made of a stretch material. Seems like all my LBS's carry is bikes. They offer to order clothing, but heck I could do that. Problem is that I can rarely buy off the rack and would like to try on the garmits to see what fits best.


XXL.
Yes, it's my 'throw on over two other jerseys' windbreaker.
It's about four years old, not sure of the style. It has a black collar liner; black piping on the sleeve ends, zipper and bottom edge; and a small key pocket inside the jacket. The words 'Pearl Izumi' are on the lower black and reflective.
It's not windproof per se like my true all-weather shell, but it does cut down the cold.
It's not stretchy, it's a bit baggy.


----------



## xdefx (Aug 13, 2004)

I am in the 52-54 range and use Nashbar and Performance 3XL stuff, works fine. I have a jacket from Nashbar, and can layer underneath no problem. You are a little limited as far as selection, but the quality is "decent' without having to spend mad cash...


----------



## Bob_Element50 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Update*

I bought a Columbia Ice Ax Jacket and also picked up a Safety Vest from Home Depot. The jacket fit in XL is pretty good and the vest is super bright! Hello Winter night riding, HERE... I... COME!!!! 

Thanks again to all who offered advice.


----------



## col200 (Apr 20, 2004)

Core-Rat Delux jacket. Yep, it's the best!


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*WTF, no mention of Mt. Borah?*

http://mtborah.com/index.asp?CompID=44&action=Browse&CategoryID=64

THE home of plus sized riding garments for husky lads (and ladettes).


----------

